# The ideal lady



## betulanana (Jul 20, 2013)

Gents, which ten assets does the ideal lady possess?

Please list also qualities which are rarely found in a woman such as "enjoys cars" or "thinks it is fun to make things explode".

Which are the ten flaws should not exist in the ideal lady? Please list also things that the woman herself most likely does not see as flaws.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Generalisation much?

I love cars, in fact my V8 Lexus hybrid has not been beaten at traffic light drag ever.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, right with the generalizations. Farm girl here!

I really like my Dodge truck with a Hemi engine and special towing package. It pulls all kind of stuff!

Also, I own power tools--I'm really enjoying the new circular saw.

But, I clean up real nice and do girly things when I want to.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmmm ... I really like my Ducati Monster and '69 Camero RS, guess that makes me unfeminine.


----------



## betulanana (Jul 20, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Hmmm ... I really like my Ducati Monster and '69 Camero RS, guess that makes me unfeminine.


Nope. It makes you a good catch...

Sorry guys, just wanted to say those qualities in my experience are rare in a woman... not that no woman possesses them and they are unfeminine.

Guess that makes a woman who is into cars just more desirable.

It's not that I hate cars by the way. I think some (Alfa Romeo Guilietta for example) are cool.
I just noticed that many ladies do not have the passion for cars many men have... and I noticed that in couples usually the male is the one who has the greater passion for cars and wonder if he would like it would his wife share his passion more.

Just something I noticed and of course generalization...


@ Gents: wonder why only ladies answered the question. Are you pissed off because I suggested you are into cars?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Not pissed off at all, this is an internet forum and has no relevance to me IRL. 

Am slightly amused though at your lack of experience with women. I would say that most of my female friends are into cars in some way or another.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

It's interesting how in the past two days there are several threads asking people to list their top ten qualities for men, relationships and now women.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Too funny! I love cars as well. My favorite being the '59 Pontiac Bonneville that I've been helping my father restore since I was a kid. Yeah, it's been a slow work in progress but fantastic all the same! I do most if not all of the maintenance on mine and my H's vehicles. I own and love power tools, the smell of fresh cut wood is delightful! Much to the dismay of my husband who is not at all interested in sports, I watch baseball and football. I also ride a motorcycle... 
Then again, I'm also a SAHM of 4 kids and have fabulous fingernails, keep my toenails painted, have super long hair and love to dress up. Hell, I went out and bought a gorgeous red dress with a sparkly top and flowing skirt to go to Native New Yorker (wings restaurant and sports bar) on our "date" night. I felt like a princess 

So generalizations aside, I think I should pose this question to my H. Make it into a game of sorts...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> It's interesting how in the past two days there are several threads asking people to list their top ten qualities for men, relationships and now women.


I think they are writing articles CA. Gathering very vague, generalised information for more blogs full of misinformation which will only serve to make people more confused about their relationships.

Just a hunch.


----------



## betulanana (Jul 20, 2013)

Holland said:


> I think they are writing articles CA. Gathering very vague, generalised information for more blogs full of misinformation which will only serve to make people more confused about their relationships.
> 
> Just a hunch.


Sorry, but I am not writing a blog. 
This is not a nice way to treat another person. This is hurtful.
I got inspired by the other question, saw that no-one asked the same questions about women so far. So I asked.

+ I spend all my life being a woman. So lack of experience with women is none of my concerns.

You all forget about the cars thing, okay. No idea why it enrages people, but just forget about it.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think anybody was enraged about it. I actually found it rather funny.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

betulanana said:


> You all forget about the cars thing, okay. No idea why it enrages people, but just forget about it.


I'm not enraged. Just making an observation.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I like making things explode and watching things explode. Well - within reason ( *cough* Michael Bay *cough*).


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

See that's the thing OP, that some of us don't fall into ideal ladies category but we are still awesome women. I like to work with wood, fix computers, and work on DIY projects. But I also like my jewelry and makeup. I think that being unique makes you the ideal woman, especially if that's why your spouse fell in love with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Not in any particular order...

- guts fish
- starts fire with flint and steel
- shoots .44 magnum
- jumps at least 20 feet with snowmobile
- takes out 5" trees with 4-wheeler
- under 5' 2"
- athlete and never wears makeup, heels, etc. 
- IQ > 115
- team player ( = not a feminist)
- Doesn't drink, but is cool with a Bob Marley fattie on occasion

I'm sure this standard is universal.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Well hell, I hope it is fairly universal. Or that my husband feels the same!! I meet 7 1/2 of those! Never been on a snowmobile (live in desert), I participate in catch and release, and I am "sporty" but do wear make up and heels when the occasion calls for it. lol.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My ideal woman is my wife. Very intelligent, compassionate, kind, loving, independent, ethical yet pragmatic, open-minded, and very grounded. Not to mention beautiful and HD like me. She can take down a man twice her size (black belt) and not spill her drink, treat his musculo-skeletal injuries, or deliver your baby.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

John Deere tractor and Durango boots do it for me...


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> IQ > 115


I'm just curious why is 115 specifically the breaking point?

And how can you tell if someone is 114 or 116?


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Gents, which ten assets does the ideal lady possess?


*1	Has the right principles
2	Disciplines herself to her principles
3	Has the right balanced of humor and seriousness
4	LOYALITY
5	Has good self esteem
6	Tender
7	Honest
8	Optimist
9	Compassionate
10	HOT*






> Which are the ten flaws should not exist in the ideal lady?


*The opposite of the above*


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> I'm just curious why is 115 specifically the breaking point?
> 
> And how can you tell if someone is 114 or 116?


IQ is indexed at 100 = mean and standard deviation is 15. So someone at 115 is one standard deviation above the mean. 

It is an artifact of me being an econometrician. Someone without this handicap might have said above average intelligence.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I could care less about cars....I only need them to get me to point A to Point B....and our family....But I'll strap on the tool belt, I've helped tear out engines, transmissions, body work.. anything the man needs, I am there, his helpmate. 

Maybe I'll get him to list these... like to see what he'll come up with...


----------



## iBolt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> Not in any particular order...
> 
> - guts fish
> - starts fire with flint and steel
> ...


Hey. What's a Bob Marley Fattie? Oh and I kind'a figured feminists would be a no-no for you. Haha


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> IQ is indexed at 100 = mean and standard deviation is 15. So someone at 115 is one standard deviation above the mean.
> 
> It is an artifact of me being an econometrician. Someone without this handicap might have said above average intelligence.


10-4. So - have you ever had "sh!t tests" for checking a potential's intelligence?

I'm totally not poking at, btw, I'm asking legit. I was someone who found my husband's intelligence sexy before I even knew what he looked like (we met online) just - mine was rather specific (him making a joke about Napolean and Wellington sealed the deal for me) so I'm curious if for others the draw of intelligence is more specific (on specific topics) or more general.


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

1. Hot and loves sex 
2. honest and faithful
3. shows respect 
4. Helps with projects without complaint
5. sense of humor 
6. brings joy to other people 
7. stands beside me if I make a mistake
8. Interested how my day was
9. enjoys family time
10. intelligent


----------

